# Battery Drain Help !



## kjfox (Dec 1, 2003)

Well the dealer has had my car for over a week. Battery died after spending 2 days in the garage. Not sure if the alarm was set. Anyway, I am getting the nonsense that the car draws approx. 6 amps when sitting, and a lot less when the alarm is armed. They checked the amp which is not a serial number for which they said has problems. I still do not believe the car draws this much power but this is not the point, I believe all of the control modules should go into the 'sleep' mode at some time. Tommorrow, I will go down to the dealer and ask them to run the tests in front of me, with the doors locked and alarm armed, and then left unlocked key not in iginition. If there is a high draw on the unlocked scenario I will then asked them to tell me which modules are drawing power and at what level. I will then asked them to duplicate the same scenario with the car armed and locked. Any other test which could be run ? Does anybody has some real information/data on this problem? How long does it take for the various modules to enter the sleep mode? I am really getting tired of this whole issue, I will keep you posted and if I am not satisified I will let all of you know the dealers name, and what the results are. How do I contact the next person in the pecking order above a Service Manager? Is their a district manager? Looking for comments. I will also let the dealer know I will post this information on this web-site?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*

I think the question is how long does it draw the 6 amps. Maybe for the first hour, first 6 hours, first 12 hours. But if the car draws 6 amps until it runs the battery down then the design just plain sucks.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*

Is there any authoritative basis for claiming that the car is draining the battery when the alarm is not activated, but not when the alarm is activated?


----------



## kjfox (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (silverandteak)*

Not really sure, the service advisior made this statement, this is one reason I want to watch the test. I am pretty confident they do not know too much about these cars. If it is the case that it draws some level of high power for a long period of time, I will ask them to put it in writing.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjfox* »_Not really sure, the service advisior made this statement, this is one reason I want to watch the test. I am pretty confident they do not know too much about these cars. If it is the case that it draws some level of high power for a long period of time, I will ask them to put it in writing.

I doubt they'll put it in writing, so I'd ask them to prove it's normal behavior with tregs. Obviously most of us don't have this issue. I do NOT lock my cars in my garage(that would be dumb). I have left my reg for 5+ days with no ill effects. If they can't show it to be normal behavior, then they need to fix it. And, if it is normal, then it's just WRONG. You should not HAVE to lock your car to keep it from killing the battery. There is NO excuse for this, and at a minimum if this ONE car needs this special care there should have been mention of it in some document.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (JoCaputo)*

My suspicion is that the cars that are showing this behavior are actually out of design spec. In other words, they have an undiagnosed electrical problem that for some reason is "solved" by turning on the alarm but is not being cured by the dealer.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (spockcat)*

I agree, which is why I suggested he make the dealer prove all tregs do it. I don't think they do, nor do I think it could possibly have been designed to drain the batter if not locked.(at least I'm trying to give VW that much credit). His dealer needs to FIX the issue, not tell him to lock his car.


----------



## kjfox (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (JoCaputo)*

Well it died again, this time at the dealer. Now I believe they are convinced the battery drainage is not related to either the car being locked and armed or left unlocked. Spoke to the shop foreman, they really do not know why these cars are draining the battery. He said he has spoke to numerous other service managers and shop foremen in the area and each of these dealers have numerous cars in with the same issue. The problem is very difficult to duplicate, the test equipment they have only monitors the drain on the battery relative to chassis ground, so even if it does drop how do they know who (ECU) is causing it. My dealer said he has had probably 10 cars with this problem, one car he did observe a large drain, so he replaced the amp and was unable to duplicate the problem again. The dealers are also having issues with this type of testing philosophy, in most cases they charge the battery up and send the customer on his way (since they can't find a drain problem with their test equipment) and realize they will be back. Also spoke to my sales person and he indicated I might have to get VW to purchase my car and get a new one. He indicated I would have to contact VW Customer service and a lot of red tape would be involved. The problem is VX Customer Service 800 number is only available 9-5 EST. I can't beleive this since the car is only 4 weeks old and it has spent the last 2 weeks at the dealer, and the Vin # is in the 19XXX.\
Any advise?


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*

Have you EVER looked at your Voltmeter on your dash?
What was the value when you turned the key to ACC [engine not started]?
What was/is the value when you have driven the car 10+ minutes?
And last ....
Have you ever received the message "Electric Consumers Off" in your MFI?


----------



## kjfox (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (SlotCAR)*

When I had the car, I have only had it for 1 month, with 2 weeks in the shop. Usually the volt meter was around 14 volts. Last time it died for me in was not in service for 2 days. And I when I went to pick it up today it happed prior to me arriving at the dealer. I convinced the serivce foreman, to put the tester on it for the whole weekend, but I not sure what this will tell them. I suggested he contact VWoA and ask if they could put a second battery in the car dedicated to starting the car (Like the diesel) until they can figure out this problem.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*

14 Volts means the alternator is functioning.
Its output is 14 volts.
You definately need to see the voltage after you switch the vehicle to ACC mode, again before starting. That test should be done 10 minutes after you have driven the car for more than 15 minutes, as well as in the morning, after the car has sat overnight. That will give you a baseline as to the batteries condition after sitting.
--------
12+ volts after sitting 10 minutes 'may' mean a good battery
--------
< 12 volts after sitting 10 minutes 'may' mean a bad battery, dead/shorted cell etc.
--------
< 8volts, the MFI issues a 'Priority-One' error message, 'Electric Consumers Off', and shuts down high-amperage devices like the seat heaters etc.
--------
< 12 volts in the morning probably means you have something drawing current and not shutting down, or you have some dark currents if you passed the 10 min. test.
--------
Touareg batteries are only 650 CCA, and are in stock at VW dealers.
You just might have an electrical accessory that does not go to sleep, and does draw current draining the battery.
What these dealers need is a DC Inductive Amp Meter, they can clamp around the 'elusive'' positive battery cable, assuming they can find the bless-ed battery under the seat.
If they see some currents [someone says 6 amps?], they could then go the the fuse box, and test every circuit for current draw. If the NAV/RADIO fuse/circuit breaker, when the car is off, says its drawing some current, they found the cullprit. Now fixing it would be a different matter.
I belief is that Touareg's have ground problems, and are suffering from inadequete ground, or ground loops, which in turn effect accessories, or the 'many' logic ECU's on the CAN-BUS.
*- SlotCAR*


----------



## kjfox (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (SlotCAR)*

Not sure what the dealer is using to test voltage drain. I beleive it is a VAG 5XXX series tester. I noticted it was connect inside the vechicle( Connector around drivers side footwell?). I'll find out the details Monday. I was told they have a load tester for the battery which also checks for dead/shorted cells). I will take you advise into account, and let the dealer know the same. If I ever get the car back.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*

Sounds like the correct attack.
1st: Attach their diagnostic device to the OBDII port [by the brake, like you said] and dump any diagnostic codes.
2nd: Pull the battery, and do a load test - My info above is a 'poor-mans' load test, not even close to what the dealer can do for you. It's just a self-help process to get an idea of what is going on.
PLEASE - Keep us informed on what happens.
The BEST of luck with the Dealer ....
*- SlotCAR*


----------



## kjfox (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (SlotCAR)*

I will keep all of you informed I believe this is important for all the parties involved ( This includs VWoA if they are listening). The real problem is the dealer has a hard time duplicating the problem. As I said eariler they have had cars in which had the same issues and ran the draw tests and the result are normal. What is even more interesting they aer asking questions like Is the Car stored in a garage with a garage door opener ? Radio waves from the onboard homelink system casing certain ecu's not to go into sleep mode ?


----------



## treg+tdi (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*

By no means am I an electrical engineer so this is just a shot in the dark. Perhaps the light in the engine compartment is staying on and it is not noticed as one, the hood is closed, and two, the entire bottom of the car must be removed to see anything inside the engine compartment. Just a thought. Not sure if you can open the hood and manually test the switch.


----------



## Angelito (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*

I am not surprised about the battery drain. Cars now a days have so many computers. If you are using your T-reg on very short drives you might not be fully recharging your battery. Think about all the electronics every time you start the car, i.e. memory seats, DRL's, Nav, etc. 
I bought a smart battery charger from www. batterymart.com called the BatteryMinder. It's a smart charger that plugs into your ciggarette lighter. It can charge then switch to trickle and even pulse to prevent sulfation. It won't overcharge your battery. It works great!
2004 T-reg V8 offroad gray, air,nav,xenons, convenience
2002 Porsche 911 targa
2004 RX330


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (treg+tdi)*

The hood light does shut of 'automatically' after 5 minutes.
Of course, if that is defective you could be correct ...

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## burlesond (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (silverandteak)*

My T-reg had consistent battery / alternator workshop problems for the first few weeks after purchase. It made sense to me that the battery would be worn down sitting in the showroom with people opening the doors all day long and sitting in it with the doors open, etc. 
My service dept. suggested I leave the car UNLOCKED (ie, without the alarm on) while in my garage and ever since I started doing that I have had no problems with the battery not reporting full charge and then the alternator workshop kicking on and then pulling the battery up to full charge (my previous problem). 
Doesn't make much sense to me, but it has worked fine with ZERO alternator/battery problems since then.


----------



## kjfox (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (burlesond)*

I was wondering if any of the users of this forum know about other Touareg forums in Europe? SInce the majority of these vechicle have been sold in Europe prior to the intoduction in the U.S., I imagine some of these problems U.S. owners are reporting must have been existed in Europe. Any info on the battery issue?


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (burlesond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burlesond* »_My service dept. suggested I leave the car UNLOCKED (ie, without the alarm on) while in my garage and ever since I started doing that I have had no problems with the battery not reporting full charge and then the alternator workshop kicking on and then pulling the battery up to full charge (my previous problem).

It just goes to show you 'we' dont' have the answers to this type of problem, and either do the Dealers. Alot of mis-information out there, and alot of fixes by 'trial and error' methods, in my opinion.
Thanks for your input, it makes more sense to me then the "locking and arming the car" statements to make it sleep. 
I believe the T does draw alot of power, and these batteries need a full charge when delivered from the dealer to get the batteries topped-off and off to a good start.
*- SlotCAR*


----------



## dlh4x4 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*

What options does your Touareg have? Maybe we could narrow it down with others who have had this problem and the same options you have?
I have heard by my dealer that it draws 6 amps unless locked but I don't believe this. There is no reason for this.


----------



## kjfox (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (dlh4x4)*

V8 & PPS Rear lock dif. But my dealer told me and I saw a base V6 version with the same problem. I'm thinking it is some ecu on the main CAD bus. I will be at the dealer on Monday to help and make sure something can happen after two weeks. I will also be contacting VWoA customer service, which we luck.


----------



## daveyi (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*

Same problem here. Currently at dealer for second time for full work-up. (First time was told to make sure alarm is activated). I'm very concerned as so far it seems there is some unknown battery drain affecting a certain touaregs. I think there may be more cars affected than we realize. I only discovered the problem after about 2 months of ownership when by chance i did not drive the car for 2 days. This last time i left it at the airport for 4 days and came back to find the battery completely drained, no lights, no MFI or anything. Fortunately I had a portable battery pack that got the car started easily.
I think we should all test our touaregs by letting it sit for 2-3 days straight and try to start it. Unfortunately it may take numbers for VWoA to realize this is a serious issue. 
I expect to hear back from the dealer tommorrow about what they found. I too will try and post what was found.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (daveyi)*

My Treg does sit in the garage 2-4 days at a time without being started, and so far I haven't had a problem. And I never set the alarm either. I do now only because after speaking to a "Touareg Specialist" at VWOA on a different matter, they advised me to keep it armed. I told them if I have to keep the Treg armed in the garage, then something is very wrong. He kind of agreed, but said there have been numerous problems with the batteries and they're not sure what the problem is just yet.


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjfox* »_Well it died again, this time at the dealer. Now I believe they are convinced the battery drainage is not related to either the car being locked and armed or left unlocked. Spoke to the shop foreman, they really do not know why these cars are draining the battery.... 
He indicated I would have to contact VW Customer service and a lot of red tape would be involved. The problem is VX Customer Service 800 number is only available 9-5 EST. I can't beleive this since the car is only 4 weeks old and it has spent the last 2 weeks at the dealer, and the Vin # is in the 19XXX.\
Any advise?









This problem may take care of itself with the passage of time. In many states, after some time period, the car becomes a defined lemon and you give it back to VW and retrieve the full purchase price. Check your state Lemon Law Statutes here:
http://www.lemonlawamerica.com...a.htm
VW & VWOA would be doing you and themselves a favor to become more responsive especially with a $35,000+ vehicle.
I hope this is useful to you. Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (trexer001)*

As many of you know, I went through similar problems last month. To date, no additional problems. Now there are two other fellow Virginia Touareg owners with similar problems--am I parnoid or do I detect a pattern here?


----------



## ctdw (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (Angelito)*

Angelito...which model battery minder did you buy from BatteryMart? I was just curious since I was going to order one also. It mentions that the 12v outlet needs to be powered while the car is off...I assume the Treg's 12v outlets are live when the car is off??
ctdw


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (T-Rageous)*

Voodoo electronics. I have not experienced the dreaded dead battery...yet. 5000 miles. What I have noticed is irregular behavior when the car is stopped. At times the interior lights seem to have a mind of there own when shutting down. Very quick to very very long periods of time after leaving the car. Yes, it is a programable feature in the MFI but the menu does not offer the "random" option. I am impressed and at the same time concerned with the amount of electronic equipment in these vehicles. SA at my Porsche dealership informed me that originally the vehicle (touareg/pepper) was designed for a second battery to be located next to the spare. A late production change reduced that to one battery under the drivers seat. Is it possible that the two battery concept was to use one for starting and one for everything else? Also, if it is true that this change was made late in the game, is it possible that the car is wired with two seperate "systems" that are now tied togehter and that bridging of the two is what is causing the problem and also perhaps some of the ground loop interference (audio) that others are experiencing?
Good luck
Jim
04 Touareg V8 all the stuff
04 WRX
01 996


----------



## Grvlguy (Oct 2, 2003)

Guys, I had the same issue for months, went to the shop twice. They finally put in a new battery and has been fine since then. I hope it is fixed now.


----------



## Angelito (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (ctdw)*

Dear ctdw,
I ordered the BatterMinder for $39.95 and added the cigg adaptor for $6. It works great in my Touareg and yes the cig ligter socket is live when the car is off. I hook it overnight once a week and it's amazing that even with a 14amp alternator the battery does drain and require charging. The BatteryMinder is relatively inexpensive and is a smart charger so you can't dry out your batteries. It will also pulse to prevent sulfation which is the #1 killer of battery life. As you know, heat kills batteries also. In Houston, Texas batteries don't last more than 3 years. I do alot of short drives and with all the electronics I highly recommend a charger to everyone. I first learned about using a battery maintainer when my Porsche 2002 Targa died on me at work. I had it towed to a Porsche dealer (major f-ing ordeal) and he said with all the electronics even when the car is off there is a constant battery drain. Lucky for me Porsche warranty picked up the tab for a new battery but the dealer said it only covers one battery replacement. He recommended a battery maintainer and ever since I have had no problems ever. 
There is a post regarding a second battery but I that is only for the v10 diesel in Europe. The plugs in diesels require more juice hence the 2nd batttery. Not an issue for us in the US.
Merry Xmas everyone
PS Buy a battery maintainer...It beats buying a new battery or worse the hassle of getting a jump or having your vehicle towed. I also have the Battery Tender another nice unit for my motorcylce ( Sold it with the new family addition)


----------



## kjfox (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (Angelito)*

Update:
Received the car yesterday, after two weeks. Replaced the battery with a larger battery and the compess control unit. I really believe they do not know the problem. They recommended I leave the car armed at all times, eventhought the test run do not indicated a drain when it unarmed. When the car is armed if a interior light or something is left on ( any ecu) it will force them to sleep after twnety minutes. When I get a few minutes I would post the exact specifications of the new battery.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*

Good news, you got your car back. I agree, they probably have no clue.
Personally, I'd leave the alarm off in my garage, and let it die, if it will. VW needs to fix the problem or replace the car. There is no excuse for a car killing its battery in just a few days.(except for user error such as headlights left on).


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (Angelito)*

Not sure if the second battery is for V10 Diesel only. Information I got was from Porsche dealer and it concerned the Cayenne (or however you spell it). His comment was that the second battery, located next to the spare tire was to be standard on all Cayenne's. Decision was made after production had started to reduce it to only one. Somebody early in development recognized the need for additional juice. Question is, was the Touareg also initally designed to have two batteries and if so was the reduction to one clearly thought through.
Nice to have the car back but not so nice if you have to keep it locked. "My car won't start because I forgot to lock it". I agree with the poster who suggested putting it in the garage and letting it die. After a dozen or so times VW might invest the time in finding the poblem. Suggestion to check amps and pull fuses is also right on the money. Something is continuing to draw current, may take time but the only real fix is to find the problem.
Happy Holidays to all!!
Jim
04 V8 T-reg all the stuff
04 WRX
01 996


----------



## ctdw (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (j2nh)*

I just picked up my Phaeton yesterday and the service manager told me that it has two batteries. I was also told to not keep the key in the car, and to keep it armed and locked up when not in use. Same story they are telling all Touareg buyers. So far I have not had any battery problems with my Touareg (2k miles so far).
ctdw


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (ctdw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctdw* »_I just picked up my Phaeton yesterday and the service manager told me that it has two batteries. I was also told to not keep the key in the car, and to keep it armed and locked up when not in use. Same story they are telling all Touareg buyers. So far I have not had any battery problems with my Touareg (2k miles so far).

If my dealer had told me I had to LOCK my truck in my garage to keep the battery from dieing, I would NOT have purchased it. This would be a deal-breaker for me. Especially if it was a $75k automobile.


----------



## tdoise (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (daveyi)*

im having that problem too it seems. 
i bought my touareg in august. no problems whatsoever until two days after thanksgiving. was totally dead wouldn't turn over. i bring it to the dealership and they tell me it's a defective battery. it took two weeks to get a new one. finally get it back, no problem until yesterday when it didn't want to start. today it was totally dead. bring it back to the dealership and the same guy helps me. he proceeds to inform me that all they did was replace my battery with one from the lot. the one they ordered for me back in november still hasn't arrived. the guy tells me he hasn't seen this problem yet in the touareg. im getting really upset cause i love the vechicle but i can tell it's gonna continue to be a problem. talking with VWNA is worthless for they don't seem to care at all.

if i have to i'll buy one of these batteryminders but man, i don't think i should have to do this when i shelled out 52 grand on a vechicle. i expect it to work.
please keep me informed of the situation. i'll do the same.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (tdoise)*

There must be a reason why the car killed two batteries. The odds are against you getting two defective batteries in a row unless the manufacturer of these batteries is making tons of bad ones. The dealer needs to find out what is draining the battery before he bothers to ruin another battery.
I just got back from vacation and my car sat locked for 10 days without any problems. I wish I had left it unlocked to prove the point that locking isn't the answer.


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (tdoise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdoise* »_im having that problem too it seems. 
two days after thanksgiving. was totally dead wouldn't turn over. i bring it to the dealership and they tell me it's a defective battery. it took two weeks to get a new one. finally get it back, no problem until yesterday when it didn't want to start. today it was totally dead. bring it back to the dealership and the same guy helps me. he proceeds to inform me that all they did was replace my battery with one from the lot. the one they ordered for me back in november still hasn't arrived. the guy tells me he hasn't seen this problem yet in the touareg. im getting really upset cause i love the vechicle but i can tell it's gonna continue to be a problem. talking with VWNA is worthless for they don't seem to care at all.

if i have to i'll buy one of these batteryminders but man, i don't think i should have to do this when i shelled out 52 grand on a vechicle. i expect it to work.
please keep me informed of the situation. i'll do the same.

Keep track of all your communications with your dealer; keep a record of everything, including all calls to/from VW & VWOA; get all your repairs date and time stamped upon intake and exit from the dealer. Inform yourself about your potential rights in Colorado.
Good luck to you. Please stay in touch and let everyone know of your progress and final resolution.
http://www.lemonlawamerica.com...o.htm


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (trexer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trexer001* »_
Keep track of all your communications with your dealer; keep a record of everything, including all calls to/from VW & VWOA; get all your repairs date and time stamped upon intake and exit from the dealer. Inform yourself about your potential rights in Colorado.
Good luck to you. Please stay in touch and let everyone know of your progress and final resolution.
http://www.lemonlawamerica.com...o.htm

This is good advice. Hopefully you will not need the documentation, and your service representative resolves the problem to your satisfaction. But keep the records just in case.


----------



## tdoise (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (4x4s)*

well surprise me.
i got a call today after work informing me that it was fixed and that the vechicle is ready for pickup. they say the problem was a loose wire behind the alternator. i was initially told they would have it for several days. we shall see soon enough if that's the case but i have my reservations.
i'll let you know.


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

My T-reg had battery drain for the eight weeks before purchase. The dealer told me that the battery was wearing down as the vehicle was sitting in the showroom with people opening the doors all day long and sitting in it with the doors open and playing with all the gadgets. I have not had any difficulties.


_Modified by henry14 at 11:27 AM 1-6-2004_


----------



## rtfm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (JoCaputo)*

I always lock it with the remote when I leave it anywhere, including the garage. I don't see the big deal with hitting that tiny little button when I get out. I like the idea that no one but me can get inside







With all sorts of interesting stuff running inside the 'Egg' - giving it a little help to shut down doesn't bother me. I press more buttons turning my home theater off once than I do on the 'Egg' in a week! knock on wood, my battery hasn't puked yet. My wifes vehicles (mostly optioned out mini-vans and large SUVs) have had more dead battery issues than I can count! interior lighting, video players, you name it they've all failed in her domestic units and they all range between 28-38k - she'd love to know that locking the door turned everything off


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (rtfm)*

1) don't knock too hard on that wood. You might crack it.
2) I can understand dead batteries due to leaving stuff on but if I don't leave anything on yet don't lock my car, there is no reason why the battery in a brand new car should go dead. Some people have had this happen.


----------



## tweek (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (spockcat)*

Was this issue ever resolved?
Thanks, Scott.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (tweek)*

Good morning gents (and gals)
Well Most of you know that I have a V6 Tdi in SA.
I bought the car and drove everyday very happy - nearly 13 000 km (7-8k miles) in that period.
I left SA last Sunday.
Wife drove the car home Sunday 1830 and locked it with the alarm.
Tuesday 0700 it was dead as in dead.
It is a week later and my car is not back yet.
(It was also in for a scratch) 
I heard from the dealer via e-mail that they found a 1 AMP leak.
Loking through these posts I think there are much more toit than what we think.
I have no serious electrics (no Nav etc ... no accesories with electrics other than the remote device thingy that has never worked) Also no after -market stuff like amps and booster and so on.
Aug 06 V6tdi DSG (love it but this is







scary as I have parked in places during the 5 weeks where people will take a week to know I am gone !!!)
Uhmm yes and Lions around ...


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (Gunship)*

Excellent Service by the guys in SA .. fault found !
It was the wiper motor ! Yes the Wiper motor - used about twice for 10 minutes max.
It " leaked " amps or volts (sorry not technical). New one on it's way







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VizStorm (Dec 27, 2003)

So what's the deal here? My touareg has been in the shop 5 times for dead battery. They have replaced the battery, replaced the ground strap, and I don't know what else. This thread didn't seem to come up with any solid conclusions, just a bunch of theories.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (VizStorm)*

Electrical problems can be hard to diagnose especially on-line. 
I am hoping that they are testing the new batteries that they are replacing in your vehicle after they charge them. Also you should not run the electronics in the car for more than a few minutes without starting due to the high current demands of your electrical system. 
If the cause of your battery failure is related to excessive current drain when the vehicle is off, a tech should be able to identify that and trace it to one or more sources. 
If your vehicle is not charging the battery correctly a tech should be able to figure this out too. 
I would demand that the dealer plans on a complete test of the battery, charging system and current drain by someone qualified to do these tests. I would also ask them to give you a copy of their test results and share them here. 
Good Luck!



_Modified by v10tdiguy at 5:43 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (VizStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VizStorm* »_ This thread didn't seem to come up with any solid conclusions, just a bunch of theories. 

Maybe read mine again - no theories.
It was the wiper motor that leaked whatever - new one problem solved.
The car stood 2 weeks with the alarm activated - no problem at all.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (VizStorm)*

If you have navagation do this:
turn nav on and press the "info" button
press the system info button
At the bottom of all the numbers on the right check the SW level it should be 0025 ,0027 ,0031, or 0035
There is a software update for the nav system the rds signal (aka the signal that the nav unit sends out to find the satellite) stays on even after the car is turned off and alarm set thus draining electrical power.
If the sw level is anything below 0035 than it needs to be updated. 
thats one of the many reasons for battery drain on touaregs.


----------



## jpschmidlapp (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (kjfox)*

Take the key out


----------



## spdfrk (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Battery Drain Help ! (jpschmidlapp)*

Another important reminder to all those who have charging/battery issues especially with the 04 v8 T-regs, is that the alternaor/starter harness is checked and rectified with the updated harness. The early run of harness' have been known to be problematic and cause a poor or intermittent charging condition.


_Modified by spdfrk at 4:46 AM 11-18-2006_


----------



## Flyboy114 (May 10, 2011)

I know this question was posted a long time ago but I just went through a similar problem with my '04 Treg V8. Thought someone else might benefit from my experience. 

Last year my battery would be dead from time to time and I would have to jump start. I noticed that sometimes the car would almost not turn over but luckily started. After several months of this I finally noticed that if the car sat for more than 3 days of no driving, the battery would be dead. Since I had no time to take it to dealer, I would be sure to drive it almost every day. After a few more months, the battery began to die just sitting overnight.

Finally took it to dealer. They changed out the battery. That lasted about 2 weeks. The dealer kept trying to diagnose the problem. They upgraded the radio and navigation software but that didn't solve it. After about a week at the dealer, they had no clue. Finally, they asked if there was anything that was acting oddly on the car. At first, I could not think of anything but then it occurred to me that the auto lock/unlock feature had stopped working around the same time the battery drain started. This info helped the dealer to start looking in that area. As it turned out, when they looked further into it, they found that the computer board that controlled the auto lock/unlock feature had gone bizerk and was draining the battery. They replaced it ($700!!!) and it cured the problem.


----------



## ajnanyc (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm having the exact same problem and would like to know if it was perhaps the Kessy module that was replaced in your vehicle by the dealer?


----------



## PacificNorthWesty (Aug 14, 2011)

*Parasitic draw diagnostics*

I used to diagnose these issues pretty often back when Touaregs and Phaetons were new.

My procedure was to tilt the driver's seat back like you are going to change the battery. Latch the driver's door while door is open and arm the alarm.
There is the main power wire which goes from the battery positive terminal to a solid metal flat power tree of sorts which in turn will have fuses attach to it. These fuses supply voltage to a few different wires. These wires supply voltage to individual fuse boxes on the driver's side instrument panel, passenger side instrument panel and also under the hood near the master cylinder.
I would use an amp clamp (capable of detecting as little as 1 milliamp) connected to my DVOM. Connect it to the battery ground and observe the reading. Allow at least 15 minutes for the vehicle to go to sleep. Once a baseline draw is made, I would then move my amp clamp to the smaller power wires described earlier until the same or similar reading is found in order to identify which fuse box houses the fuse that is allowing to drain.
Usually I could isolate the draw to one fuse box.
Then it was a matter of removing fuses in the suspected fuse box until the draw went down to an acceptable level of around .040-.060 amps.
Refer to the repair manual in order to find out what consumers are supplied amperage through the identified fuse.
If more than a one consumer are on the fuse's circuit, start unplugging them one by one until the draw is identified. Keep in mind that reinstalling fuses most likely will cause the CAN-Bus to wake up. Note location of fuses while removing. Do not reinstall fuses until you have located the source fuse of the draw. 

A few examples of draws I have located
Compass
driver's seat module
stereo's amp
overhead light switch console
comfort control module
Phaeton slave wiper module


----------

